# Paper Towel Storage for the pantry



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Finding space for an eight-pack of paper towels in our pantry was always a pain and then digging in the partially opened pack for a new roll was annoying because invariably something else got stacked on top of it.

I finally got around to building my concept of a paper towel storage/dispenser that will hold nine rolls of paper towels so I can grab one when I need it.

Overall size is roughly 12 3/4" wide, 6 1/2" deep, and 40" tall and — best of all — made with material I already had on hand. The towels load in the open top and gravity feed to the bottom. A 1 x 2 stops keeps the bottom towel from rolling off the slightly angled delivery platform.

Everything was assembled with glue, staples, brads, and pocket screws for the face frame. A more permanent version could be designed to inset into the wall between studs.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great idea Oliver and well executed


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Simple, yet very effective. I like it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great idea, Oliver. I have the same problem.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of a smaller but simular design for butt wipe?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great idea, Oliver. I think I know just the place for copy of that.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm thinking of a smaller but simular design for butt wipe?


Took the words right out of my mouth................ I'll have to run the idea past the one who gets to make the decisions around here.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth................ I'll have to run the idea past the one who gets to make the decisions around here.


I wish I had more room in my bathroom as I'd definitely make one


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

UH-OH. My sweetie just saw the picture! She is in the kitchen thinking...

I heard her exclaim...
"I like the idea, I just don't know how to make it work."


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> UH-OH. My sweetie just saw the picture! She is in the kitchen thinking...
> 
> I heard her exclaim...
> "I like the idea, I just don't know how to make it work."


I like Oliver's in wall idea . That would really be neat


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Tom, I have a feeling that if decision maker here sees that picture she will be doing like Mike's wife. 

Oliver, do you realize how much work you may have unintentionally cause?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ha ha ha. We have a small pantry. She got in the pantry with a tape measure and had me close the door! :surprise::grin:
*
"We've got seven inches clearance!"*


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> I like Oliver's in wall idea . That would really be neat


She said "NO!" :frown: 

Rick, 

I just measured a roll - the brand we use is 4" diameter - 3-1/2" for a stud space plus 1/2" drywall and you're golden. Just have a frame/panel that fits on the wall surface and it won't stick out more than 3/4". With a little planning and ingenuity, you could disguise it so it looks like a decoration.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> Oliver, do you realize how much work you may have unintentionally cause?


Extra work? This is a real quickie project. Starting from an idea with no plans to finished storage unit took about 3 hours and that includes measuring roll sizes and looking around the shop for stock that might work while making size and construction decisions on the fly. Just go for it. :yes4:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Caution: Designer at work! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool...
now an ornate one for the TP...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> cool...
> now an ornate one for the TP...


I just sent one to the staining department! :laugh2:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> I just sent one to the staining department! :laugh2:


can we see???


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> UH-OH. My sweetie just saw the picture! She is in the kitchen thinking...
> 
> I heard her exclaim...
> "I like the idea, I just don't know how to make it work."


Guess it's time the have the 'Gravity' discussion. >

Well executed and ingenious as always Oliver!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I like that! I foresee one with bag storage on the side for trash, sandwich and freezer bags. How about those boxes of facial tissue that end up in hiding. May be a place for those paper plates and bowls added below.

I need a bigger pantry!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm thinking of a smaller but simular design for butt wipe?


No, keep it the same thickness, but smaller width so it can be butted up against and match the towel dispenser. A matching set, suitable for cleanups of all types.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Great idea, Oliver. I have the same problem.
> 
> Herb


Don't we all?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm thinking of a smaller but simular design for butt wipe?


Just put your belt through the centre. It'd hang on your pants and go where you go.( or should I say when you go)
Start a new trend.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love that, might use that idea but make if for TP instead.


----------

